# Any equine related scars?



## BugABooStreak (Jul 20, 2012)

So who out there has some horse related scars? I have two, one on my left shoulder, and now one on my left wrist. Both surgery scars from repaired fractures. Just out of a curiosity (and to reassure myself I'm not alone lol) who else has permanent badges of equine dedication?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine are finally fading but I have two on my shoulders from being thrown. I always tuck and roll, well I tuck and rolled right into bushes, dead sticks and sand. I had deep gashes across both shoulders from it. Thankfully no surgeries for me yet haha.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I definitely bear the scars of my passion, haha. 

I have scars around my palms and between my thumbs and pointer fingers from my first lesson with why you dont use nylon lead ropes. I had the skin of both palms burned and partially torn off when my mare flew backward out of a trailer completely unexpectedly.

My helmet has scars from a hoof and a bunch of sharp rocks that would have been my head after a bad fall. Im so happy I wore a helmet that day.

I have internal scars too! Lol I have a crooked tailbone from falling off when I was little and a couple funky spots on my ribs where they were cracked after a horrible fall.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I ended up with a strange scar from being bucked off a green horse into the round pen fence. After it happened, I was more worried about the bruising than what I thought was just a scrape but it has been two years and the scar from that "scrape" is very noticeable. It looks like my forearm is permanently dirty and is not attractive at all. 

All in all, it could have been worse!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just checked, it's gone!!! I used to have a slight dent at the top of my thigh from a kick many years ago, other than that, nothing that didn't heal up & not leave a mark, yay.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

corgi said:


> I ended up with a strange scar from being bucked off a green horse into the round pen fence. After it happened, I was more worried about the bruising than what I thought was just a scrape but it has been two years and the scar from that "scrape" is very noticeable. It looks like my forearm is permanently dirty and is not attractive at all.
> 
> All in all, it could have been worse!


 It's a pretty color:lol:! Don't worry, that one will fade pretty easily.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is my poor helmet, I have kept if years after it saved my life.

From a rock.








You can see the indent of the hoof in the middle of the helmet.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

waresbear said:


> It's a pretty color:lol:! Don't worry, that one will fade pretty easily.


I had a tie-dyed look for a while. I tried to wear shirts that complimented my new "colors" . LOL


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

I have surgery scar left arm both sides snapped my arm in half and my right wrist isn't scared so much is deformed from where I shattered the top of my radius into my wrist bones it had to be pulled/manipulated while I was put out now have a big lump on the right side of that wrist..


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

A few years ago I was kicked by the brattiest, snottiest, little demon hafflinger pony ever (can you tell I was not a fan of this pony). Well pony (named Thumper, anyone else think that's ironic?) packed quite a punch and I was at optimal kicking range as he swung right around before I knew what was happening. He got me right in my side, just above my hip bone, and partially on my forearm as I had my arm on my side. 

Stinking pony left me with a massive hematoma in my side (about the size of a dollar bill) it's no longer hard, but still faintly discolored. Also, small dot scars on my arm from where the nails on his shoe put holes in the muscle. 

Did I mention I'm not a huge fan of Thumper? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

The entire outside of my left arm  had a disagreement with a mare (who woulda thought) a couple years ago , a few crow hops and a spin or two later I ate arena dirt and she took off. She was sold not long after (BO's horse, I would NEVER have sold that gorgeous beast) and I miss her like crazy. 

I have one picture and a scar to remind me of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A few years ago, I was unbridling my impatient Thoroughbred mare when she tossed her head and landed a tooth right beneath my lower lip. It only needed 5 or 6 stitches, but I still have a faint scar from it. 

I have a long vertical one on my leg (about 4 inches long) from when I was putting a tarp on the shavings trailer (20 ft long flatbed with 8 ft tall sides) and slipped. I slid down the side and the trailer light scraped the skin off of my leg as I fell. It happened to be during a street sale, and the neighbors were somewhat shocked at all of the blood. :lol:


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

⚠








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I dont have any scars, however I do have a permenantly numb right foot (from the thrid toe, aross to the little toe side of my foot), from being trodden/pressed down on hard. You can see the veins and some 'purple' area's still when it is wet (when it is dry there are some pink areas where it is numb). 

I was lucky I was wearing my leather riding boots (which are torn a bit from where his hoof was).

I also have a messed up hip from a bad fall, after my horse bolted during a warm up. I initally tore some muscles, and had bone bruising (including being on crutches - I am not a pity sore me person at all, yet had to have 4 ambo's help me out of my own car, after mum drove me to the hospital and parked in the emergency area, as I could not move at all, my teeth were chattering and I was shaking, I couldnt even talk I was in that much pain).

My hip is back to 'normal' now, I can mount without the mounting block again, the bruising is still there (did it on the 2nd of April this year), but still my muscles are not quite..right.. they are sore and stiff nowadays in that hip, especially after a riding lesson/ride. 

Thats all I have for now :wink: , not really scars on the outside as such, compared to scars on the inside... I'm sure I'll get many more throughout my life though... kind of a given with such powerful and large animals.


----------



## BugABooStreak (Jul 20, 2012)

steff said:


> I have surgery scar left arm both sides snapped my arm in half and my right wrist isn't scared so much is deformed from where I shattered the top of my radius into my wrist bones it had to be pulled/manipulated while I was put out now have a big lump on the right side of that wrist..



Oh goodness!! That makes my Colle's fracture look like child's play!! Did they put some kind of plate or screws in your arm? Hope it's feeling all better now!!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a scar from my tendon tearing in my left ankle and another from a different time on my forearm from a step on mark. (Broken radius) I went off and under my arm got stepped on..That was the worst.
The ankle was from mounting while horse was walking off and not standing...Had to have surg to have it sown back together...


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't show a picture or anything, but two years ago my friends horse bucked me off and I hit the step up and then the ground (rocks) I never broke the skin, but my whole right calf was black. NASTY. Apparently something caused my muscles to rip/split and they never healed. I now have a dent in my calf that never healed. It's a little numb in the surrounding area, but otherwise it's fine.

I also have scarred veins on my right foot from when my horse stepped on me pretty good. It pretty much looks like my veins are super blue in that area of my foot. It's been like that for about 4 years. It doesn't hurt or anything.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a few, yup. 

I have one on my leg from where my mare cut the barrel to close and slammed into it and took a chunk of skin out. I do believe we won that class, though! LOL
I have one on my inner thigh from a gelding I was training that bucked me off and ran me over. 
I have several on my ankle from where I got stuck in a lasso and drug for several feet before it finally (thankfully) let go.
I have a huge indent in my muscle from being ran over by a young gelding I was walking when a car honked the horn and scared the bee-jesus out of him.
And I have a sperm shaped scar on my hand from when a horse I was unloading smashed my hand between his head and the divider in the trailer. That's my favourite.


----------



## BugABooStreak (Jul 20, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I have a few, yup.
> 
> I have one on my leg from where my mare cut the barrel to close and slammed into it and took a chunk of skin out. I do believe we won that class, though! LOL
> I have one on my inner thigh from a gelding I was training that bucked me off and ran me over.
> ...


That last one made me laugh


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, gosh. I've got scars on my left wrist where I had surgery after I broke it (4 screws and 1 metal pin to keep it all together), not to mention some scars from the road rash and the stretch mark where the bone _almost_ poked through my wrist when I landed. All that happened when I was 9.

I used to have scars all down my back from where I fell from a horse that was galloping down a caliche road and I skidded down the road on my back, but they've mostly all faded now.

I've got a nice scar on my forehead where I got 7 stitches after having a bronc run into me and knock me into the fence (it was the fence that got me).

I've got a small scar just below my right eyebrow from a rock that I landed on when I came off a greenie last fall. I've also got some fading road rash scars down my cheek from that one.

Also from the same fall, though it's not really a scar, I've got a bump on the top of my right shoulder where it hit the ground and dislocated my collarbone...even though it's all been put back in place, the bump is still there.

And, I've got various other scars from cuts and scrapes given by anything from trees to barbed wire to my own knife.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Ugh. I have tiny scars on my chin from getting road rash on my face after being bucked off in a sand arena. I also have a big scar on my knee from when a horse collapsed on me, fell on his side on top of my knee, and I was pinned underneath him. My knee split down the middle and I had serious joint damage. It sucked. As for unseen injuries, a torn rotator cuff, broken fingers/toes, broken nose, internal bleeding and kidney damage due to being kicked, and a concussion. I love horses, but horse related injuries suck!


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Even though this thread is quite old, I thought I'd still post mine. I have a dent-like scar on my ankle bone where a horse I was leading spooked and trampled me, as well as a road rash thingy on my tummy by my hip where a horse I was riding bolted on a gravel road. I eventually fell under her and tripped her up so she fell on top of me and slid along for a bit with me under her. It's probably incredible half of us are still alive, there's been so many falls that could have ended very badly. Luckily I'm young so I still bounce!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yes! I have a lovely bruise on my left thigh from my horse biting me... three years ago! The colour has nearly gone now but you can still see a shadow and where the bruise was and feel the damage to the tissue underneath my skin.

He never did that again...


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a scar on my left ring finger from when a was scrambling to grab the horn. My mare decided she was going to jump a small creek (more like a run-off channel for rain!) like she was in the frickin Olympics! As soon as I felt her rock back I grabbed it as fast as I could and the nail on my right hand got me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

